# Reptile linked salmonellosis



## jham66 (Mar 24, 2011)

Wash your hands people! Exotic pets a health risk to children, experts warn | Courier Mail


----------



## Blackstik (Mar 24, 2011)

"The family was advised about the high salmonella carriage in reptiles and the risk to young children . . . and the lizard was euthanased."

So that poor beardy was killed just because it's moron owners didn't think to do the obvious and wash their hands before and after handling?!? That makes me so angry! I feel bad that their kid got sick, but for crying out loud, why did the lizard have to be put down?


----------



## Wild~Touch (Mar 24, 2011)

Human beings preying on chicken are more likely to be affected>......LOL


----------



## jham66 (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah, bit of a stupid story.. Fish owners are also at risk of salmonella. I also wonder when they are going to start putting down hospitality workers who infect people with E. coli?


----------



## Wild~Touch (Mar 24, 2011)

Domestic cats are the worst disease threat.

Totally over attention grabbing media crap to mislead the general public (ho hum) anything to sell their "rag" papers


----------



## reptilife (Mar 24, 2011)

Where can I get one of them "Exotic" Eastern Bearded Dragons? Sheesh!


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Mar 24, 2011)

All, or nearly all, reptiles carry Salmonella in their gut. Most adults won't be affected unless they cop a good dose, or it's a strain that's more virulent than usual. Children with less well-developed immune systems are more likely to be affected. But as has been pointed out, basic hygeine protocols will remove the risk. Whoever advised the euthing of the BD should be euthed themselves...

J


----------

